# Paris



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Guys, 
Im in Paris, 

If anything goes wrong or we get some spam will yall pm Dawna. She can delete it or help with anything.So far everything looks good. Im able to get online, so I should be able to check. but Im in and out. After all, Im IN PARIS!!!     

I have to check on my dogs. My sister has Stogie and my best friend from high school has Goldie. Im worried! hehe. 

Melissa


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Awww girl~ Have a blast!
And will you bring me a coffee mug with the Eiffel tower on it?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Fun, fun, fun! Glad you made it safe & sound. Enjoy your trip! Soak in some of the romance while you are there. Sigh.


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

PARIS!!! What a nice place to be... enjoy yourself and have a safe trip!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Bon jour! Melissa!! Paris is our FAV place to visit(plus we have friends there and in Monaco!) I've spent several birthdays there with my 50th being the most special! Are you there for business or pleasure or a little of both?? Enjoy yourself and take lots of pics!! Bon nuit!! vicki


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

ooo....paris.. -jealous-

...thats one of the places I wanna see before I die. Enjoy! Buy some..french pastry and get a barette!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

have a great time and know there are some of us here *envious*


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Paris sounds amazing!! Have a wonderful and safe trip Melissa!!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Have fun Melissa! 

Take lots and lots of pictures!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> Take lots and lots of pictures!


Isn't that like telling a bird to fly? LOL!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Bon voyage, Melissa!! J'espère que tu t'amuseras beaucoup à Paris. Comme je suis jalouse! 

Our oldest, Alex, is going to France end of May for an intern'l soccer tournament and I SO wish I could go too! I just love soccer, but there will be one night in Paris for the team, so that would be nice too.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Obviously Marj my hubs & I needed you with us on all our France trips! Believe me, what we did to the French language was not pretty! And in a Texas accent too....whew!!!    Vicki(my grandmother was French, Cynthia Beauchamp....didn't help "my french" any!)


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Paris. How wonderful!!!!!!!!!!! Have a great trip and post some pics when you get back.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Have a great trip . I hope you are having belle temps . Now the question is where to go first -the Louvre or the Musee D'Orsay ...
Pass on the Starbucks just once and have a french expresso and croissant for me ..
A bientot ..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Obviously Marj my hubs & I needed you with us on all our France trips! Believe me, what we did to the French language was not pretty! And in a Texas accent too....whew!!! Vicki(my grandmother was French, Cynthia Beauchamp....didn't help "my french" any!)


I haven't heard any Texans speak French, so I'll have to take your word for it, Vicki!  lol My mom is Fr. Canadian one of 9 kids and my dad is English, half Newfie and half Nova Scotian and an only child. Growing up with both families was great! We had the best of both worlds, I always thought.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Have a great time Melissa,  

Vicki, the thought of a Texan French accent. LOL, Too funny.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, right after the first time we went to France there was a commercial on here in US. It was a rather "portly" woman from the deep south going into a "shoo-shoo-shee-shee" French boutique trying to communicate with the sales lady. OMG....it was MOI just bigger.....I believe she said something like "excuseeemoiii"(you've got to really drawwww it out!). In my case I was looking for some slacks....all I could think of was the word "pantelone"(not sure what language that is?? ) I could see she was trying NOT to laugh in my face.....that's been 6 years ago and they are probably still talking about the crazy American!! I think they appreciated the fact that atleast I TRIED!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Vicki.....I don't know what's worse....speaking French with a Texan accent or my husband in France speaking English with a French accent  . My daughter and I were SO embarrassed!! Somehow he thought people could understand him better if he asked, "Where is ze museum?"


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Is he French???


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

No, totally American. When we traveled to France once, he didn't know a single word of French. He somehow assumed they'd understand him if he spoke English but used a French accent! LOL


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ohhhh...I got it! Same thing when you don't know Spanish and you just put "o's" on everything! Understand-o?? LOL!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa,

Have a wonderful time in Paris, I love that city.  Oh, and eat a pasty for me.


----------

